# Microskiff shirt



## Hardluk81




----------



## LowHydrogen

Hey @UnitedFly make this happen!! I know you have the skills & equip.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Yes!


----------



## LowHydrogen

I'd buy at least 2, more if you will do a long sleeve.


----------



## westsidefly

Yup, I'll take a couple.


----------



## slewis

Do you know who did the original design for that Microskiff Low Life decal?


----------



## Hardluk81

I will try and go through my posts and see if I can find it. It was a members son who was trying to make some money for college. I think I may have an extra sticker in my garage you could scan or whatever.


----------



## Indy

Net 30 . I believe


----------



## slewis

I should be able to get it digitized without issue. I just want to get with them on using their work prior to printing.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Indy said:


> Net 30 . I believe


That's right


----------



## slewis

I shot him a message. We'll see if we can make it happen.


----------



## Rick hambric

I’ll take a 2xt !!!


----------



## NativeBone

I will take 2xl


----------



## Rob

I would probably be interested in a long sleeve or two


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I'd take one for sure.


----------



## Gamecock89

I would like a few as well


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I know a shirt shop owner in Texas if we need one.


----------



## slewis

Am currently working with Net30 on getting the rights on the art, but we should be good to move forward!
Everyone who wants shirts do me a favor and message me your quantity and size. I'll get an assortment, but want to make sure everyone is covered. Ill have them printed on long sleeves similar to our Tarpon Scale. 

What shirt color do you all think would look best?


----------



## bonehead

For shirt colors either white or light blue would probably be best...

You making any stickers?


----------



## slewis

I could probably get some stickers done.


----------



## T Bone

heather navy or grey


----------



## Rob

I would say light Grey. Holds up well and is cool in the heat


----------



## slewis

Here's the color options in the long sleeves.

https://www.bellacanvas.com/product/3501/Unisex-Jersey-Long-Sleeve-Tee.html


----------



## cdan03

Should try and do it in the UPF shirts


----------



## slewis

I may do up some micros after this initial batch.
I think this color Grey will look good with the red design. Plus its a tri-blend, so its going to be a bit lighter weight. More comfortable than all cotton.


----------



## LowHydrogen

You want us to order through your site? I am fine paying ahead of time if it helps offset the out of pocket for you to get the ball rolling. Let me know what you think. Appreciate you doing this.

Also thanks @dbrady784 for starting the thread.


----------



## slewis

Yeah I'll push it through the site to make it easier. Not worried about collecting up front.

Once they're in, I think I can build out cart links and send to each individual person with what they requested.


----------



## FSUDrew99

I am interested!


----------



## el9surf

Yep count me in


----------



## slewis

If you're interested, be sure to PM me desired Size and Quantity so you're not missed. I'll be ordering more shirts than requested. Just want to make sure you're covered if there's special sizes.

Planning on putting the actual Microskiff detail on the back as large as I can get away with, but that leaves the front a bit empty. I've got a new pocket logo that I've yet to print. Are you guys opposed to me using it? Would be small, on the left side of the shirt where you generally see a pocket.










I would match the color of the Microskiff graphic on the back.


----------



## Hardluk81

What colors for the short sleeve?


----------



## Rob

UnitedFly said:


> If you're interested, be sure to PM me desired Size and Quantity so you're not missed. I'll be ordering more shirts than requested. Just want to make sure you're covered if there's special sizes.
> 
> Planning on putting the actual Microskiff detail on the back as large as I can get away with, but that leaves the front a bit empty. I've got a new pocket logo that I've yet to print. Are you guys opposed to me using it? Would be small, on the left side of the shirt where you generally see a pocket.
> 
> View attachment 21474
> 
> 
> I would match the color of the Microskiff graphic on the back.


Nope. I am not opposed. Will look good on grey long sleeves. Sent you pm.


----------



## Mustang

I’m good with the logo.


----------



## slewis

Hardluk81 said:


> What colors for the short sleeve?


Seems majority of the guys wanted long sleeves, so was just going to run those in the Triblend Grey initially.


----------



## fjmaverick

In for some tri-blends


----------



## slewis

fjmaverick said:


> In for some tri-blends


Shoot me a message with Size and Qty.


----------



## el9surf

Can you share some sizing info? Are they a normal fit or athletic / skinny person fit. Only asking because half of the shirts sold these days seem like they are designed for tiny people. Will they shrink?


----------



## Net 30

UnitedFly said:


> I shot him a message. We'll see if we can make it happen.


No problem...I'm sure my son will be happy to make a deal! PM sent.


----------



## slewis

el9surf said:


> Can you share some sizing info? Are they a normal fit or athletic / skinny person fit. Only asking because half of the shirts sold these days seem like they are designed for tiny people. Will they shrink?


https://www.bellacanvas.com/product/3501/Unisex-Jersey-Long-Sleeve-Tee.html

Theres the link to the actual shirt we're going to use. The triblend doesnt really shrink much if any.


----------



## ZaneD

I'd be in for a long sleeve size Large. Also interested in stickers if you can do those. 

Thanks!


----------



## SomaliPirate

I like both the shirts and stickers. I'd probably whine to my wife about them until she buys them for me.


----------



## adamjr

Sign me up for a XXL please


----------



## BGBrown311

I would be in for a XL shirt and a sticker


----------



## shallowfish1

XL shirt and a sticker for me, please.


----------



## dbrady784

I'm in. Can't wait to see the shirts


----------



## slewis

As soon as I can get the vector from Net30, they will go straight into printing. Ill send out a last call before I place the final order on shirt quantities, to ensure everyone is covered.


----------



## Tails up

I'm deffinately in on a 2xl shirt and a sticker. Are you staying with a single color for the shirts or pick a color?


----------



## slewis

Just the light grey for now to keep it easy so we can get the first batch out. After this batch will probably do a poll on another color or two to get some others out there.


----------



## LowHydrogen

PM'd order


----------



## Indy

I am in for a large and a sticker


----------



## noeettica

I think I have an original Sticker ...


----------



## DBStoots

2XL's and 2 stickers


----------



## slewis

DBStoots Got it.


----------



## slewis

Everyone who has sent me messages or posted quantities in this thread, I have accounted for. 

If you posted about being interested, I have sent a PM requesting quantities/sizes.

Ill keep you all posted with progress.


----------



## Rob

How big will the stickers be


----------



## slewis

How big you want them..


----------



## Rob

UnitedFly said:


> How big you want them..


Oh i wasnt sure what size they came. Whatever you guys want.


----------



## slewis

3x6, 4x8.. 
Can do whatever you all want.


----------



## LowHydrogen

I vote 3*6


----------



## Rob

3x6 works or 4x8. I dont care. Lol


----------



## Lip Snatcher

Large and a sticker


----------



## slewis

Lip Snatcher said:


> Large and a sticker


Already got you down on the list.


----------



## Lip Snatcher

UnitedFly said:


> Already got you down on the list.


K thx


----------



## Griff0302

I have a buddy that owns a silkscreen Shirt printing business in Titusville, FL. Tropical Teez.


----------



## Griff0302

1 short sleeve and 1 long sleeve. Both XL.


----------



## slewis

Last Call on first batch!

Make sure to message me size and quantity if interested. For everyone who posted on this thread or sent me a private message, we've got you covered already.

Thanks!


----------



## slewis

Stickers are on order. I laid out 3.5" x 4.5" (same size that Net30 had ordered initially) and it looked good, so we went with that.

EDIT: Final size is 3.5" x 4.13".


----------



## ZisMe

PM sent for L and a sticker.


----------



## slewis

ZisMe said:


> PM sent for L and a sticker.


Got it.


----------



## SWFL_Gheenoe

PM sent, hopefully in time


----------



## CPurvis

You got me right?


----------



## slewis

CPurvis said:


> You got me right?


Yes sir


----------



## slewis

Shirt order going in!

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## el9surf

Is it short and long sleeve? I thought it was only long sleeve. If short add an XL for me as well.


----------



## Rob

May have missed it but did you ever say what the cost is for the shirts and stickers and where i send payment to


----------



## slewis

Rob said:


> May have missed it but did you ever say what the cost is for the shirts and stickers and where i send payment to


I'm not 100% sure on shirt cost yet, but generally long sleeves are running $29.99. With that said, the idea was all you guys so everyone on MS gets a discount. I still have to run some numbers to determine what that is, but I want to be as fair as possible for everyone involved. Thoughts?

Stickers I'll keep at $4 (same price that Net30 was charging).

As far as payment, the shirts and stickers will end up on our site. I'm probably going to just build out carts for everyone who provided me with quantities, just to make it easy.


----------



## Rob

UnitedFly said:


> I'm not 100% sure on shirt cost yet, but generally long sleeves are running $29.99. With that said, the idea was all you guys so everyone on MS gets a discount. I still have to run some numbers to determine what that is, but I want to be as fair as possible for everyone involved. Thoughts?
> 
> Stickers I'll keep at $4 (same price that Net30 was charging).
> 
> As far as payment, the shirts and stickers will end up on our site. I'm probably going to just build out carts for everyone who provided me with quantities, just to make it easy.


Cool. Just let me know when and how to pay whe youre ready.


----------



## devrep

you guys really like that faux beer sticker thing?


----------



## Net 30

devrep said:


> you guys really like that faux beer sticker thing?


Huh???? 

I would think the 78 responses above would indicate the level of interest.

I'm probably a bit biased since my son designed the original....


----------



## LowHydrogen

devrep said:


> you guys really like that faux beer sticker thing?


Yep, sure do.


----------



## Hardluk81

devrep said:


> you guys really like that faux beer sticker thing?


Follow Brad he will give you a private tour of the pit of misery. DILLY,DILLY!


----------



## dbrady784

UnitedFly said:


> Stickers are on order. I laid out 3.5" x 4.5" (same size that Net30 had ordered initially) and it looked good, so we went with that.
> 
> EDIT: Final size is 3.5" x 4.13".


you got me for a sticker and shirt?


----------



## slewis

dbrady784 said:


> you got me for a sticker and shirt?


I got ya.


----------



## wardicus

So I’m guessing I misssed the boat on this round ?


----------



## slewis

wardicus said:


> So I’m guessing I misssed the boat on this round ?


PM Sent


----------



## mtoddsolomon

devrep said:


> you guys really like that faux beer sticker thing?


Hell yeah man, I've got one on my stripping bucket and my fly box. I'd have it on my truck too if I had another.


----------



## slewis

Rough mock up..










Couldn't find a decent image of the long sleeve so threw it on a short sleeve just so you could get the idea. Once the shirts come in we're gonna tweak the sizing a bit, especially the front pocket logo. It needs to be a little bit smaller IMO.

Printing should be started by early next week and stickers should arrive today or tomorrow.

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## NativeBone

UnitedFly said:


> Yeah I'll push it through the site to make it easier. Not worried about collecting up front.
> 
> Once they're in, I think I can build out cart links and send to each individual person with what they requested.


Count me in!


----------



## slewis

Stickers are in..


----------



## KRohdeIV

Miss the mark on round 1, or still a way to sneak a long sleeve L in there?


----------



## slewis

KRohdeIV said:


> Miss the mark on round 1, or still a way to sneak a long sleeve L in there?


I picked up a few extras, so I may have one available. Ill put you on the list.


----------



## dbrady784

looks sickkkkkk


----------



## Net 30

UnitedFly said:


> Stickers are in..
> 
> View attachment 21830


Looks good! Passing the torch.......hope you sell mucho.

Would be great if it's a pocket shirt!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Pimpin' ain't easy, but it's necessary!


----------



## slewis

So far I have the following people getting stickers:

Manny2376
Lip Snatcher
Tilly_Copano
Jred
Dbrady784
Low Hydrogen
BGBrown311
Shallowfish1
Indy
Cedarcreek
Albrighty_then
Roba
Net 30
Zisme
Somalipirate
SWFL_Gheenoe
Yobata
JHReels
Swamp_Water


If you want stickers, please reply to this thread with a quantity. 

ALSO,

Going to be sending out PayPal requests rather than load the shirts on our site. Everyone who has request shirts/stickers, please PM me with the below information:

Name:
Email Address:
Shipping Address:

Ill send out payment requests to the provided Email address via PayPal. It will include a note with a list of items that are included in your order.

Thanks dudes,


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I'll take 2!


----------



## dgt2012

I'll take 2 please.


----------



## Boneheaded

what about an actual front pocket on the shirt? i know its probably too late to chime in with that opinion


----------



## slewis

Boneheaded said:


> what about an actual front pocket on the shirt? i know its probably too late to chime in with that opinion


I don't believe that specific triblend comes pocketed. I'm sure there will be some people that want a second batch ordered, so we can entertain the idea then if you want. We can try to source some different shirts.


----------



## ReelFisher

I'll take 2 stickers as well. Also would be in for a frocket tshirt on the next batch


----------



## timogleason

@UnitedFly - bet you are wondering what you got your self into...


----------



## 321nole

2 stickers for this guy!


----------



## slewis

Haha @timogleason . I enjoy this kind of stuff. Definitely turned out to be a popular design!


----------



## Rob

UnitedFly said:


> So far I have the following people getting stickers:
> 
> Manny2376
> Lip Snatcher
> Tilly_Copano
> Jred
> Dbrady784
> Low Hydrogen
> BGBrown311
> Shallowfish1
> Indy
> Cedarcreek
> Albrighty_then
> Roba
> Net 30
> Zisme
> Somalipirate
> SWFL_Gheenoe
> Yobata
> JHReels
> Swamp_Water
> 
> 
> If you want stickers, please reply to this thread with a quantity.
> 
> ALSO,
> 
> Going to be sending out PayPal requests rather than load the shirts on our site. Everyone who has request shirts/stickers, please PM me with the below information:
> 
> Name:
> Email Address:
> Shipping Address:
> 
> Ill send out payment requests to the provided Email address via PayPal. It will include a note with a list of items that are included in your order.
> 
> Thanks dudes,


I thought i was in the list but i dont see my name. Ill take one please.


----------



## Panama1one

I’ll take 4 stickers


----------



## slewis

Panama1one said:


> I’ll take 4 stickers


Got you on the list now. Go ahead and message me your Name, Email Address, Physical Address

Thanks,


----------



## slewis

Friendly Reminder!
I've started sending out payment requests.

If you've placed an order and haven't yet sent over your info, please message me the following:

Name
Email Address
Physical Address

Thanks guys,


----------



## Griff0302

for stickers only or for shirts too?


----------



## Griff0302

Disregard


----------



## CedarCreek

Just one sticker for me. I'll PM you the info. Thanks.


----------



## slewis

CedarCreek said:


> Just one sticker for me. I'll PM you the info. Thanks.


Payment request sent!


----------



## slewis

Still working on getting payment requests out during my down time. When you receive them, do me a favor and change from "Pay for goods and services" to "Friends and Family". That way I wont be charged any fees..
Thanks!


----------



## Griff0302

Im still trying to figure out how to do that.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Griff0302 said:


> Im still trying to figure out how to do that.


Move forward with the payment and when you confirm the amount and bank info it'll say goods or service. Change that part.


----------



## Griff0302

Done. Payment sent


----------



## slewis

I got ya!


----------



## permitchaser

It has to be long sleeve and no dark colors
Mine can be a medium


----------



## slewis

If you requested a shirt and have not yet provided me with your info, please message me with your Name/Email/Physical address so I can get a payment request sent out.

Thank you much!


----------



## slewis

TEST RUN! Should start shipping out on Thursday.


----------



## Rick hambric

@UnitedFly 
Get mine to me by Friday and I’ll wear it at the Atlanta fly show!


----------



## slewis

Ill see what I can do, but cant promise anything!


----------



## Lip Snatcher

Sounds good looking forward to getting it


----------



## yobata

Am I still getting a long sleeve? Did some people choose the short sleeve?


----------



## Mavericky

Put me down for a light and or dark blue large longsleve.


----------



## slewis

yobata said:


> Am I still getting a long sleeve? Did some people choose the short sleeve?


Yes you’re still getting long. I only bought that short sleeve test on.


----------



## slewis

Still on track. Packaging starts tomorrow as soon as I get out of work.


----------



## anytide

you know theres gunna be a shirt tax.


----------



## slewis

anytide said:


> you know theres gunna be a shirt tax.


Whats your going rate?


----------



## KurtActual

Interested in a sticker. PM incoming


----------



## SC_SeaCraft86

I'm interested in a sticker and shirt too. Just sent you a PM. Thanks!


----------



## skinnydip

I would like large out of this batch or the next. whatever works out. thanks


----------



## slewis

Gonna add you guys to the list. Working on packaging stuff up now, so Ill let you know soon.


----------



## anytide

UnitedFly said:


> Whats your going rate?


surplus


----------



## slewis

anytide said:


> surplus


Are you ready for this?

Location/contact info...


----------



## SomaliPirate

I need the stickers ASAP because I just bought a used Subaru Outback and I need to try to make it look less dorky.


----------



## slewis

Alright dudes..

If you're paid up, your shirts/stickers are either already in the mail, or they will be by Monday.

If you made a request for a shirt but have not yet paid/provided us with shipping info, I will hang on to your requested sizes but only until about end of next week. There are some other people interested in picking up some shirts. 

I am going to run another batch, so if you have not yet reached out but are interested, send me a message with your size/quantity/name/email/physical address. I also have about 30 stickers left over.

Thanks,


----------



## Pete Casteline

Can I get in on the sticker and shirt deal? If yes how o I pay? XL long sleeve + 2 stickers
Thanks -Pete


----------



## bonehead

This has to be United Fly right now lol. Sorry I just had to post it )


----------



## slewis

Hah, I wish.


----------



## Jpscott1

Got my sticker today and it has been installed. Thanks again for putting this together!


----------



## Rob

Got mine today. Shirts look great. cant wait to wear it tomorrow. thanks again


----------



## slewis

Right on!


----------



## SomaliPirate

Jpscott1 said:


> View attachment 22335
> Got my sticker today and it has been installed. Thanks again for putting this together!


Put some pics of that pathy in Bragging Spot. Us 17T freaks need to see.


----------



## slewis

Going to derail the thread for a minute to share a deal for you guys.
https://boneonsportswear.com/
COUPON CODE: united

Use that code and get 50% off. Is quality stuff. They are getting ready to drop a pretty sizable amount of new apparel here soon as well. All I wear to work anymore are the Chambrays (https://boneonsportswear.com/collections/casualwear/products/heritage-chambray)

On another note, the balance of the 1st batch of Microskiff shirts are going out this morning. Keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## SomaliPirate

UnitedFly said:


> Going to derail the thread for a minute to share a deal for you guys.
> https://boneonsportswear.com/
> COUPON CODE: united
> 
> Use that code and get 50% off. Is quality stuff. They are getting ready to drop a pretty sizable amount of new apparel here soon as well. All I wear to work anymore are the Chambrays (https://boneonsportswear.com/collections/casualwear/products/heritage-chambray)
> 
> On another note, the balance of the 1st batch of Microskiff shirts are going out this morning. Keep your eyes peeled!


Ok, can you stop? You're killing my HB savings fund!


----------



## slewis

SomaliPirate said:


> Ok, can you stop? You're killing my HB savings fund!


Haha, I'm sorry! I'm just trying to spread the love. I don't even get kick backs on it.

My good buddy is one of the founders, and they have some pretty kick ass stuff in the works.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Got my box this morning, stuff looks great! Thanks @UnitedFly!


----------



## slewis

LowHydrogen said:


> Got my box this morning, stuff looks great! Thanks @UnitedFly!


You are welcome!


----------



## Indoman

Got it! Cool! Thx


----------



## slewis

Indoman said:


> Got it! Cool! Thx


Good! You're welcome.


----------



## Lip Snatcher

Got it ...thx


----------



## el9surf

Got mine yesterday, they look good. If you are on the fence about sizes like I was go the next size up.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Got mine yesterday. Everything looks great.


----------



## Jpscott1

SomaliPirate- I've got the little brother 15T--- not a 17T.


----------



## CPurvis

Got mine! Looks good. Thanx


----------



## SomaliPirate

Jpscott1 said:


> SomaliPirate- I've got the little brother 15T--- not a 17T.


Then we NEED to see pics! Love those things.


----------



## Jpscott1

SomaliPirate said:


> Then we NEED to see pics! Love those things.


SomaliPirate- Pics are posted in the Bragging Spot


----------



## slewis

Well, time to run a second batch. 

If you missed out on the first round and want in on this one, send me a message with Name/Email/Size/Quantity before end of day Friday, and I'll get you on the list!

ALSO, there's been enough requests for them to justify ordering Short sleeves. I'll run both Long and Short on the same color/material, so just specify which you want.

Thanks,


----------



## Indy

Got mine today. Thanks.


----------



## Net 30

Maybe a short sleeve pocket T?


----------



## slewis

I can check and see what I can get on those. How many people actually want a pocket over no pocket?


----------



## Dawhoo

Pocket looks better in my opinion.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Got mine! Fits and feels good! Thanks!


----------



## FSUDrew99

Digging the stickers btw... Ill be back for more I am sure.


----------



## slewis

FSUDrew99 said:


> Digging the stickers btw... Ill be back for more I am sure.


I've got like 30-40 left I think. Just let me know!


----------



## Rob

UnitedFly said:


> I can check and see what I can get on those. How many people actually want a pocket over no pocket?


I prefer no pocket and ill take a medium-sized one please.


----------



## Pete Casteline

Shirt and stickers arrived today look great.


----------



## Gamecock89

Shirts arrived! Look so good the wife stole one!!!


----------



## slewis

Gamecock89 said:


> Shirts arrived! Look so good the wife stole one!!!


Haha, nice!


----------



## slewis

LAST CALL ON ROUND 2!

Options are Short and Long Sleeve Grey Triblend. Going to run them with no pocket, as the pocketed shirts are a lower quality and much less comfortable.

Send me your info.
Thanks,


----------



## wardicus

Xl short sleeve , medium long sleeve if not to late . Thanks ...


----------



## yobata

Got my shirt and sticker yesterday, thanks!!


----------



## slewis

yobata said:


> Got my shirt and sticker yesterday, thanks!!


Yessir!


----------



## CedarCreek

Good choice on the triblend. All my other shirts are microfiber or 100 percent cotton. I’m liking mine.


----------



## jhreels

Got my shirt. This thing is crazy soft. Only now do I realize Ive been wearing crappy shirts all my life....


----------



## slewis

jhreels said:


> Got my shirt. This thing is crazy soft. Only now do I realize Ive been wearing crappy shirts all my life....


Haha! Glad you like it.


----------



## CDR

If it’s not too late can I get a short sleeve in Large..thanks.


----------



## slewis

CDR said:


> If it’s not too late can I get a short sleeve in Large..thanks.


Send me your Name/Email/Physical Address in a PM and Ill throw you on the list. The order was already put it, but I may have an extra

Thanks!


----------



## Tails up

Got mine day before yesterday! Very nice. Thank you very much Sir.


----------



## slewis

Tails up said:


> Got mine day before yesterday! Very nice. Thank you very much Sir.


You're welcome!


----------



## BGBrown311

Shirt & sticker looks great, thanks for doing this.


----------



## Argent

PM sent your way UnitedFly!


----------



## Fishshoot

Got my shirt and sticker. Long sleeve fits and looks great, Thanks!


----------



## Will Morrow

2x for me


----------



## jonterr

Will Morrow said:


> 2x for me


I sold my Cayenne and bought a sea pro, but I'd still like a couple of short sleeve shirts, can I mail u a check?
Let me know how much, and where to send it, after u get it , send em to me , if that's ok!
Thanks 7064993911


----------



## slewis

Second batch is in, starting to ship out this evening. We may have to run a third for the few people who requested a bit late. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## jonterr

UnitedFly said:


> Second batch is in, starting to ship out this evening. We may have to run a third for the few people who requested a bit late. Will keep you guys posted.


I'll take 2
Text me
7064993911
Tell me how to pay, or where to send a check!
Thanks


----------



## slewis

jonterr said:


> I'll take 2
> Text me
> 7064993911
> Tell me how to pay, or where to send a check!
> Thanks


PM me Name/Email/Physical Address and Ill get you on the list.
Also, quantity/size and whether you want short or long sleeve.
Thanks!


----------



## Heat_PCB

I can' be the only one who'd want this in a UPF shirt...is there enough interest to make it worth considering an order?

Would look good on light or dark blue, but the light grey looks great too.


----------



## slewis

Heat_PCB said:


> I can' be the only one who'd want this in a UPF shirt...is there enough interest to make it worth considering an order?
> 
> Would look good on light or dark blue, but the light grey looks great too.


Would definitely be able to get them done if enough people are interested. I do have a source for Sublimation and have done a test run on hooded micros.


----------



## Heat_PCB

UnitedFly said:


> Would definitely be able to get them done if enough people are interested. I do have a source for Sublimation and have done a test run on hooded micros.



Awesome, I'll keep following, is be in for a hooded or plain long sleeve upf/micro


----------



## slewis

I originally thought the threaded seams would go all to hell, but have worn this micro a dozen times. Other than stains, its in damn good shape.


----------



## slewis

Also, I have more stickers on the way seeing as I have run out. They should be here next week.

If you want some more, let me know and I'll get you on the list.


----------



## Heat_PCB

UnitedFly said:


> View attachment 23556
> 
> 
> I originally thought the threaded seams would go all to hell, but have worn this micro a dozen times. Other than stains, its in damn good shape.


Saw this on the UFO website in a t-shirt. Do y'all sell this version of throne shirt??


----------



## slewis

I never ended up getting them printed on Tee's because of printing cost (6 color and hard to get all the detail right), so just carried them in stickers.


----------



## slewis

Alright dudes... I've got some Microskiff Low Life Tee's left.

LONG SLEEVE
(1) Medium
(2) Large
(2) XL
(1) XXL

SHORT SLEEVE
(1) Medium

Who wants 'em? First to reply to this thread with the ones they want, get first dibs.


----------



## Caleb

UnitedFly said:


> Alright dudes... I've got some Microskiff Low Life Tee's left.
> 
> LONG SLEEVE
> (1) Medium
> (2) Large
> (2) XL
> (1) XXL
> 
> SHORT SLEEVE
> (1) Medium
> 
> Who wants 'em? First to reply to this thread with the ones they want, get first dibs.


I'll take the medium long sleeve. I ordered 2 of the stickers. you can just add that to the order


----------



## slewis

Down to the following:

LONG SLEEVE
(1) Large
(2) XL
(1) XXL

SHORT SLEEVE
(1) Medium


----------



## slewis

On a side note, DISCOUNTS!!

https://www.unitedflyoutfitters.com/collections/apparel

Use the code #microskiff and get 30% off remaining Pile-o-skis and Tarpon scale shirts.


----------



## Argent

Got mine last night and they are great! Very comfortable
Thanks!!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Heat_PCB said:


> I can' be the only one who'd want this in a UPF shirt...is there enough interest to make it worth considering an order?
> 
> Would look good on light or dark blue, but the light grey looks great too.


@UnitedFly I would take a couple in light blue if you did them.


----------



## slewis

LowHydrogen said:


> @UnitedFly I would take a couple in light blue if you did them.


Give me a day or so and Ill work on getting some numbers together for you guys on the 100% polys.


----------



## slewis

Did you want a number for hooded, or no hood? I can get an Arctic Blue, which would look pretty bad ass with the Low Life logo on the back of it.


----------



## LowHydrogen

I've never had sun shirts with a hood, so I think I'd like to try that. If the other guys interested want it without I'm fine with that too.


----------



## Rob

I might be interested in one with hood


----------



## slewis

IM ON IT


----------



## Heat_PCB

Hood is good!


----------



## Lip Snatcher

Hoodie would be great


----------



## slewis

BoneOn just released a bunch of new Made in America tees on their site.

https://boneonsportswear.com/collections/tees

Code: united (50% off)


----------



## crboggs

Heat_PCB said:


> I can' be the only one who'd want this in a UPF shirt...is there enough interest to make it worth considering an order?


I buy very few cotton shirts. I'm much more likely to buy microfiber UPF shirts.

I'd be interested in a hooded version, especially with tarpon season coming up.


----------



## slewis

Im working on getting pricing for hooded UPF. Will keep you posted.


----------



## slewis

This is all I've got left:

(2) XL
(1) XXL

SHORT SLEEVE
(1) Medium


----------



## slewis

I got some pricing on the UPF shirts! Depending on quantity ordered, its looking like they will be between 35.99 - 39.99 in a hoodie, + shipping. 

They're listed as 4.1oz, 100% Microfiber with UPF50+

I think the below blue will look pretty bad ass with the red Microskiff logo on it. These micros have stitched seams which I was originally concerned about, but after about wearing my current one over a dozen times, it appears to be holding strong.


----------



## Argent

Looks great! I'd get one if you move forward on them.


----------



## slewis

Definitely going to move forward. Just have to get a count for the order.

If interested in the Microfibers, shoot me another PM with all your info and I’ll get you on the list!


----------



## slewis

Ill be accepting orders through Friday on the Low Life Microfiber, then I will be push through the order for what we have. 

If interested, send me your Name/Physical Address/Email along with quantity and size, and I'll get you on the list.
Thanks,


----------



## slewis

Microskiff Low Life T-Shirt, I have one Medium Short Sleeve left and one XL Long Sleeve.

On the hooded micros, get me your order before Friday morning if you want in on it!


----------



## MTByrd

UnitedFly said:


> Microskiff Low Life T-Shirt, I have one Medium Short Sleeve left and one XL Long Sleeve.
> 
> On the hooded micros, get me your order before Friday morning if you want in on it!



I'll take that medium short sleeve.


----------



## slewis

LAST CALL on on the hooded micros.. Order is going in this afternoon.

If you want one and haven't yet messaged me, shoot me a PM.


----------



## slewis

For those of you that already placed your order, payment requests are going out now.

Be sure to change over to Friends and Family.


----------



## slewis

On the hooded micros, order has been placed and payment requests have been sent out.

Wont be long now!


----------



## Str8-Six

Thanks Steve, payment sent.


----------



## slewis

Got you covered!


----------



## skinnydip

thanks love the shirt


----------



## slewis

I have one XL Low Life Tri-blend Long Sleeve left. $25.00 Shipped. Who wants it?


----------



## LowHydrogen

UnitedFly said:


> For those of you that already placed your order, payment requests are going out now.
> 
> Be sure to change over to Friends and Family.


Dun!


----------



## slewis

For those of you that ordered the low life micros, which front pocket logo do you want.

1.








or

2.


----------



## Heat_PCB

I like 2, but either would look good


----------



## Argent

I vote for second logo.


----------



## Str8-Six

I vote 2. Is this for micro with hoody?


----------



## slewis

Yes sir. Gonna go with 2. I think it looks best as well.
They should be done by tomorrow I think, so I'll start shipping.


----------



## slewis

Hoodies heading out tomorrow..


----------



## ADicus

Dang it man i missed out on this thread any chance of a reprint in the future?


----------



## slewis

ADicus said:


> Dang it man i missed out on this thread any chance of a reprint in the future?


I have a couple of the actual Low Life long sleeve tri-blends available still, and plenty of stickers.

I have a Large and an XL left.

I may do another run of the Micros if enough people are interested.


----------



## Heat_PCB

UnitedFly said:


> Hoodies heading out tomorrow..
> 
> View attachment 25268


FOR SALE: brand new microfiber hoodies as pictured above in Steves post.

Size medium, ip for grabs if anyone wants them, shoot me a PM.

Shipping included anywhere in the US, only asking what I paid on my original order. Brand new, have not been worn.

The one on the left is a Tarpon King UPF hoodie micro from UFO. Steve ran a trial run of it and I asked if if he could order me one. It's a tarpon jumping/sitting on a throne of fly rods, play on Game of Thrones, one on the right is from the latest Microskiff UPF hoodie order.

Sorry, pics didn' load, original post is 3 posts up with pics.


----------



## slewis

I also have (1) Low Life Tri-blend Long Sleeve left in Extra Large

$20.00 shipped takes it.


----------



## slewis

Bump for @Heat_PCB .

Also, I have 1 XL Low Life Hoodie in Grey left.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Just got back to my office Thurs any had a box waiting on my desk. Hooded sun shirts came out awesome. Thanks @UnitedFly


----------



## slewis

LowHydrogen said:


> Just got back to my office Thurs any had a box waiting on my desk. Hooded sun shirts came out awesome. Thanks @UnitedFly


You bet! Glad you like them.


----------



## Heat_PCB

Anybody who missed out on the order and wants a medium (fits like a regular large T-shirt) let me know. I have the two shirts pictured above, brand new, also posted in the for sale.


----------



## slewis

I still have a couple shirts available:

(1) Extra Large Tri-blend Long Sleeve w/ Microskiff Low Life
$20.00 Shipped

(1) Small Microfiber Hoodie Long Sleeve w/ United Fly Logo on back. Arctic Blue in color
$35.00 Shipped

(1) Medium Microfiber Hoodie Long Sleeve w/ Microskiff Low Life. Arctic Blue in color
$35.00

I also still have a bunch of the Microskiff Low Life stickers.

Shoot me a message if you're interested.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I want that hoodie but I don't think I could go Medium. My Moobs would put that shirt to shame.


----------



## whoislang

@slewis Do you still have any shirts? Anybody up for another round of shirts/hoodies/stickers?


----------



## fishboy73

I would be up for ordering some stuff!


----------



## slewis

whoislang said:


> @slewis Do you still have any shirts? Anybody up for another round of shirts/hoodies/stickers?


All out of everything.


----------



## Rebeccajones_12

The majority of the time you’re on the water you’re going to want to wear sun protective clothing, the higher UPF rating the better, and try and wear long sleeves. Avoid wearing cotton grunge t-shirts or jeans, as if they get wet they will remain wet and will make you cold/put you in danger of getting hypothermia, even if you’re fishing in the summer.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Rebeccajones_12 said:


> The majority of the time you’re on the water you’re going to want to wear sun protective clothing, the higher UPF rating the better, and try and wear long sleeves. Avoid wearing cotton grunge t-shirts or jeans, as if they get wet they will remain wet and will make you cold/put you in danger of getting hypothermia, even if you’re fishing in the summer.


Nonsense I wear cotton shirts all the time in the summer in Swfl. Troll somewhere else.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Rebeccajones_12 said:


> The majority of the time you’re on the water you’re going to want to wear sun protective clothing, the higher UPF rating the better, and try and wear long sleeves. Avoid wearing cotton grunge t-shirts or jeans, as if they get wet they will remain wet and will make you cold/put you in danger of getting hypothermia, even if you’re fishing in the summer.


Bwahaha ok. I guess I cheated death my whole life and so have a majority of others. There weren’t “performance” clothes in the 80’s. We wore blue jeans and cotton shirts and if anyone died it was from heat stroke, not hypothermia. What kind of metrosexual man bun weenies get hypothermia in the summer heat?


----------



## LowHydrogen

Rebeccajones_12 said:


> The majority of the time you’re on the water you’re going to want to wear sun protective clothing, the higher UPF rating the better, and try and wear long sleeves. Avoid wearing cotton grunge t-shirts or jeans, as if they get wet they will remain wet and will make you cold/put you in danger of getting hypothermia, even if you’re fishing in the summer.


The only thing that gets me wet and keeps me wet is a Flip Pallot poster over my bed.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Bwahaha ok. I guess I cheated death my whole life and so have a majority of others. There weren’t “performance” clothes in the 80’s. We wore blue jeans and cotton shirts and if anyone died it was from heat stroke, not hypothermia. What kind of metrosexual man bun weenies get hypothermia in the summer heat?


Welcome back, I haven't been on much, you out of exile now?


----------



## skinny_fishing

I'll buy in if anyone wants to make some more. Love the Lowlife shirts.


----------



## springbranch42

skinny_fishing said:


> I'll buy in if anyone wants to make some more. Love the Lowlife shirts.


Same


----------



## Megalops

springbranch42 said:


> Same


Same here…but only if they’re cotton.


----------



## hillcharl

I'm in for a shirt


----------



## Rick hambric

I WORE ONE OF MINE TO WORK TODAY.... COMFY. I LIKE THE BLEND.


----------



## Marshdweller08

I'm in for a couple.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox

Let’s make it happen! I’m in


----------



## spc7669

I’d take one


----------



## jonterr

spc7669 said:


> I’d take one


I’d be in for a couple


----------



## slewis

Give me a day or so to get pricing info. 

You all wanting long sleeve or short? Going to be the poly/cotton blend like last run.
And what color for the base? Logo will be red.


----------



## Marshdweller08

Short sleeve. White


----------



## Alexander Wilcox

My vote would be for grey, doesn't stain as easily. Dont care either short or long sleeve


----------



## spc7669

Gray would be better for me. White shirts have a very limited lifespan under my supervision.


----------



## slewis

Microskiff Shirts


People are requesting more shirts, so time to see whos interested. This is an example of what would be printed: The shirt as of right now will not be green, but grey. It will be run on a poly/cotton blend, in short sleeve. There will be a pocket logo on the left side, but not sure what yet...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## junkin35

I’m in for a couple.


----------



## fatman

junkin35 said:


> I’m in for a couple.


they'll ship with the seat cushions....


----------



## Ryan2331

Yes! I’ll take one


----------



## slewis

Ryan2331 said:


> Yes! I’ll take one


The order was already placed. 
Ill let you know if I end up with extras.


----------

